
Drone.io is no longer Open Source (source available, non-commercial) - fotcorn
https://github.com/drone/drone/blob/master/LICENSE
======
fotcorn
Drone.io is a CI system with a minimal and very fast interface, especially in
comparison to the monster that GitLab is.

I'd rather have AGPL licensed code or an open-core model with proprietary
enterprise features (e.g. LDAP/Active Directory auth), but I completely
understand that making money from open source software is hard (see similar
changes with Redis/MongoDB).

